# More ostinatos like this?



## Rowy (Jun 13, 2017)

I came across this ostinato and I wondered if there are any more for symphony orchestra. This is Shostakovich's Symphony 8, 3rd movement.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Is this something along the lines of what you're seeking?






Sibelius is generally thought of, by me anyway, as Mister Ostinato.


----------



## Rowy (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ostinato sounds to me like something from another planet:


----------



## Rowy (Jun 13, 2017)

Beautiful music. And it is nice to hear how much Gustav Holst learned from John Williams :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Of course, too, there's the Ravel _Bolero_. But, you already knew that, didn't you.






The last time I heard this in concert (with the Pittsburgh Symphony a couple of years ago), I couldn't take my eyes off the snare drummer, waiting, I suppose, in some secretive sadistical way, for him to make an error with that continual rhythmic ostinato he plays through the entire work. He made no error. I do remember he did get a huge applause at the end. Well deserved it was, too.


----------



## Rowy (Jun 13, 2017)

The Bolero, isn't that a short jacket for women?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rowy said:


> The Bolero, isn't that a short jacket for women?


Indeed- I don't know about the jacket, but the piece by Ravel is quite unpopular at TC (I personally love it- just because it's overplayed and isn't the most creative piece on the planet doesn't mean it can't be enjoyable).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Rowy said:


> The Bolero, isn't that a short jacket for women?


It was apparently a strait jacket for Ravel, who claims he regretted composing it since it became his most popular piece and yet contained little music. Hmm.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## njk345 (Feb 14, 2016)

A little less well-known, but when I learned about the concept of ostinato in music history, this is the piece we were shown:


----------

